

‘Asteroids’ and the Dawn of the Gamer Age - NaOH
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/11/29/asteroids-and-the-dawn-of-the-gamer-age.html

======
welly
None of us defined ourselves as "gamers" back then. We simply played video
games.

